# The Paradise by Maurizio Malagnini, one of my favorite scores, a true gem.



## Valérie_D (Nov 22, 2021)

Dear collegues, 

I thought I would share one of my favorite soundtrack : The Paradise. It's very melodic and well produced.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MoTcQW5Ux0&list=PLlmzqfeEecwvBWOFt-oNAegtZ9EkdpcnL&index=16



(around 50 seconds)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKMt7OE_7xk&list=PLlmzqfeEecwvBWOFt-oNAegtZ9EkdpcnL&index=4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9LmAkj1uYE&list=PLlmzqfeEecwvBWOFt-oNAegtZ9EkdpcnL&index=8


This and that little tune by James Newton-Howard which has been stuck in my head since 1995 



For your appreciation.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes, I love Maurizio Malagnini's soundtracks for The Paradise series. 

Wonderful music.


----------

